# tank frames



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a spare 55 gallon tank kicking around and just wondering if anyone knows where to get a generic top frame for this, (the part attached to the tank itself) as it was in about 6 pieces and is virtually useless. No clue what the make of the tank is. Or does there even need to be one at all. My concern is just the strengh of it once it is filled up.....I have just resealed the whole tank so it has nice fresh silicone seals....If anyone know where to get one, please let me know.....thanks


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

Thinking I saw some at IPU. I'll look tomorrow when I'm there


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Mech Eng....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I think munster fish man can get you them as well


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Target...i will drop him a line


----------

